# Price v/s weight of new rims and tires



## LTDBJP (Apr 18, 2004)

The new 18x7.5 g-games 2 piece falcon 77's are $411 ea and weight in at 23 frickin' pounds...too heavy! At 400 ea ,they should at least be a little lighter than that...right? I found the new alt 1 piece AT-296 blade weights in at 21.6 lbs...not bad for a good lookin' 1 piece rim at $250 ea. 
With this info in mind, how much lighter do you have to go to feel the difference in handling,braking,excelleration...or is all this bull$#!&????
Last time I had the wheels off I should have weight one to varrify the specs I've heard...23,24 lbs .
I could spend 900 ea (for his 350z) like a friend of mine and have 3 piece rims that weight in at 13 lbs...that's insane.

second question is how hard is it to change out the springs to eibachs? and what kind of changes can I expect?
rears look like one bolt, pretty much. The fronts scare me and i've fully rebuilt 2 different front ends ground up. maybe it's cause my car is brand new. Would the dealer put them on? If I change out the springs and something happens to the motor...would the warranty be voided? Sorry I ask so many questions...I've got a million of em' LTD :cheers:


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

LTDBJP said:


> If I change out the springs and something happens to the motor...would the warranty be voided?


So far as I know, the warranty isn't voided unless they can prove that whatever you did actually caused the damage. i.e. if you strip the motor down and modify the internals, that would void your factory warranty for the engine only. But the rest of the car's warranty should remain intact.

Does anybody have experience dealing with Nissan warranties?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

All dealers are different, but you should be as nice as possible to your service rep, since they can help or hurt you...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LTDBJP said:


> With this info in mind, how much lighter do you have to go to feel the difference in handling,braking,excelleration...or is all this bull$#!&????
> Last time I had the wheels off I should have weight one to varrify the specs I've heard...23,24 lbs .


Unsprung weight does make a difference esp. at the track, so
as far as speed goes, lighter rims _do_ make a difference!

You are pretty accurate with guessing the weight of the stock
Altima 17" 3.5 rims. After I took mine off, I weighed one on my trusty
bathroom scale (hehe) and it weighed out to 23lbs and a little change.

If you're in the market for some nice (and light) aftermarket wheels,
have you checked out the OZ Superleggra's (sp). I've heard they've
lowered the price on those...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> ...
> If you're in the market for some nice (and light) aftermarket wheels,
> have you checked out the OZ Superleggra's (sp). I've heard they've
> lowered the price on those...


Yes, they are nice and light weight, in 19x8, they're only 21 pounds.


----------



## LTDBJP (Apr 18, 2004)

Guerrero said:


> Yes, they are nice and light weight, in 19x8, they're only 21 pounds.


Thanks to blitzboi,ruben,altyholic and guerrero for your help...why have some of you regreted going with 18's instead of 19's? It's a fine line looking for performance and not wanting to loose ride quality...do you gain enough handling with 245x35's on 19's to make up for rough ride. I can still change my mind and go with 19's LTD


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LTDBJP said:


> Thanks to blitzboi,ruben,altyholic and guerrero for your help...why have some of you regreted going with 18's instead of 19's? It's a fine line looking for performance and not wanting to loose ride quality...do you gain enough handling with 245x35's on 19's to make up for rough ride. I can still change my mind and go with 19's LTD


Well, speaking for myself I believe 19's just look better in the 
HUGE wheel well's that the 3rd gens are afflicted with.

I've had 18's in there and then upgraded to 19's and don't think
I'd ever go back down. I have Toyo Proxes 245/35's and think
they stick like flypaper without giving a rough ride.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey does anyone know if put spinners on my o4 alty then i wont be able to race anymore? cuz they r soo heavy?? preciate the advice thanx


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can race on track with just about anything.... yes you will be slower, but with so much bling, why would you want to race? I thought cruising is what you're after?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> You can race on track with just about anything.... yes you will be slower, but with so much bling, why would you want to race? I thought cruising is what you're after?


I agree with Ruben. I got a quick question. Generally, how much does 18 inch chrome rims weigh? I want the Kaizer Spade 2 and they dont say the weight. Trying to get rims that weigh under 20 pds


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> hey does anyone know if put spinners on my o4 alty then i wont be able to race anymore? cuz they r soo heavy?? preciate the advice thanx


Why would u spend all that money for spinners to race?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

altima25s said:


> I agree with Ruben. I got a quick question. Generally, how much does 18 inch chrome rims weigh? I want the Kaizer Spade 2 and they dont say the weight. Trying to get rims that weigh under 20 pds



Anything chrome and under 20 pounds will be in the 14 to 16 inch size. Chrome adds weight, get polished wheels.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Anything chrome and under 20 pounds will be in the 14 to 16 inch size. Chrome adds weight, get polished wheels.


does anybody have 18x7.5 with size 225/40/18?
Want the 225-45-18 but the place i am ordering rims from doesnt include those. Called the tire rack. With the GAWR and dimensions, the 225/40/18 will work BUT will be such a low profile tire that i'd end up with a dent rim. 
What should i do?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Anything chrome and under 20 pounds will be in the 14 to 16 inch size. Chrome adds weight, get polished wheels.



can anyone tell me if the 245/40/18 will RUB? 
Called this place and they said in no way shape or form that these tires will be too wide and will rub. Also said they are 100% confident. 
TIRE RACK says differently. They said it WILL rub and i can do a 225/45/18 )which is offered for additional money) or I can go with the 225/40/18(which is less tire and was told that is a really low profile tire and wont have much chance of keeping them undented) 

Is anybody using a 245/40/18?? The guy said the altima is the most popular car on the road and sells these tires to dealers and never heard they rub. 

Also tire rack says NOT to use any bigger then 18's. 

If i can get away with using the 245/40/18 the price is 1300. If i have to go with the 225/45/18 then the price jumps to 1500. Anyone can help?


----------



## LTDBJP (Apr 18, 2004)

*40 Or 45 Profiles*

[QUOTE=altima25s]can anyone tell me if the 245/40/18 will RUB? 
Called this place and they said in no way shape or form that these tires will be too wide and will rub. Also said they are 100% confident. 
TIRE RACK says differently. They said it WILL rub and i can do a 225/45/18 )which is offered for additional money) or I can go with the 225/40/18(which is less tire and was told that is a really low profile tire and wont have much chance of keeping them undented) 

Is anybody using a 245/40/18?? The guy said the altima is the most popular car on the road and sells these tires to dealers and never heard they rub. 

The alty project car for nisan performance mag has 245x35x19's.
with 35 or 40 profile i believe you will always run the risk of denting a rim in a pothole. A freind of mine loned his car out to his grandaughter who ran through a pothole and wrecked two rims...he was runnin' 40 profiles and decided to but a whole new set of 45 profiles on the car and loves them. :cheers: LTD


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

LTDBJP said:


> [QUOTE=altima25s]can anyone tell me if the 245/40/18 will RUB?
> Called this place and they said in no way shape or form that these tires will be too wide and will rub. Also said they are 100% confident.
> TIRE RACK says differently. They said it WILL rub and i can do a 225/45/18 )which is offered for additional money) or I can go with the 225/40/18(which is less tire and was told that is a really low profile tire and wont have much chance of keeping them undented)
> 
> ...



ok thanks a bunch. Appreciate.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey well thanxs for the input preciate it but i dont know if i have spinners it would be more of a show car but i like racing and i dont want to stop because my rims r too heavy u know? so i dont know i might get some chrome ones w/o spinners then but i want some with a lip there are just soo many rims out there i dont know which ones to pick and stuff!


----------



## LTDBJP (Apr 18, 2004)

altima04 said:


> hey well thanxs for the input preciate it but i dont know if i have spinners it would be more of a show car but i like racing and i dont want to stop because my rims r too heavy u know? so i dont know i might get some chrome ones w/o spinners then but i want some with a lip there are just soo many rims out there i dont know which ones to pick and stuff!


you gotta figure it out for yourself what direction you wanna go...bling blingin' your car out in my opinion sells your alty short. I'm old school and totally dislike spinners. For an alty, 245 hp and a tight suspention deserves functionally sound upgrades. 
you put on heavy rims and you'll surely slow your times down, no matter how small...all it takes is 1\2 sec to get burned by a honda ,and who the hell 's gonna put up with that?? 
pretty much one way or the other . it just doesn't make sense to bling bling it out and expect to be roastin' folks too. Hey...I could be wrong... LTD


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

LTDBJP said:


> you gotta figure it out for yourself what direction you wanna go...bling blingin' your car out in my opinion sells your alty short. I'm old school and totally dislike spinners. For an alty, 245 hp and a tight suspention deserves functionally sound upgrades.
> you put on heavy rims and you'll surely slow your times down, no matter how small...all it takes is 1\2 sec to get burned by a honda ,and who the hell 's gonna put up with that??
> pretty much one way or the other . it just doesn't make sense to bling bling it out and expect to be roastin' folks too. Hey...I could be wrong... LTD


yea maybe u right but liike i said there are soo many rims out there that are chrome i dont know like what kind to get and stuff and the price too, i do have a budget u know!


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> yea maybe u right but liike i said there are soo many rims out there that are chrome i dont know like what kind to get and stuff and the price too, i do have a budget u know!



ay go to streetdreams.org I am gonna be orderin my rims thru them,....check this out/../the rims i want are for 1300 total...thats free shipping(they in texas) mounted...balanced...lugs...and they are 18 inch chrome kaizer rims...they got gianelle rims...packages for 1300. NOW i went to a local car shop and the SAME rims, same size tire were for 1500!!! Claimed no matter how cheap i find em, they cant reduce price cuz thats the wholesale. Man im tellinj u...they got MAD selections at WHOLEsale price...
Peep it


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> ay go to streetdreams.org I am gonna be orderin my rims thru them,....check this out/../the rims i want are for 1300 total...thats free shipping(they in texas) mounted...balanced...lugs...and they are 18 inch chrome kaizer rims...they got gianelle rims...packages for 1300. NOW i went to a local car shop and the SAME rims, same size tire were for 1500!!! Claimed no matter how cheap i find em, they cant reduce price cuz thats the wholesale. Man im tellinj u...they got MAD selections at WHOLEsale price...
> Peep it


yea i chekced it out thanx for the website but.. i dont know the ones i wanted from there cost like over a g and i dont got that kind of money! so but yea there were some nice ones! if u got any more websites let me know, thanks preciate it!


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> yea i chekced it out thanx for the website but.. i dont know the ones i wanted from there cost like over a g and i dont got that kind of money! so but yea there were some nice ones! if u got any more websites let me know, thanks preciate it!



Yeah, Im looking at the Kaizer spade II. Go to www.Rimstop.com
They got packages for 700. BUt be careful. Some places sell unsafe tires...you gotta make sure ya tires can support the weight of ya car...so be careful. Call tirerack.com and ask them for the ideal tire size. 
If i find anything, ill keep ya posted...


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Yeah, Im looking at the Kaizer spade II. Go to www.Rimstop.com
> They got packages for 700. BUt be careful. Some places sell unsafe tires...you gotta make sure ya tires can support the weight of ya car...so be careful. Call tirerack.com and ask them for the ideal tire size.
> If i find anything, ill keep ya posted...


thanks a lot u been a big help! ima check that site out see what happens there!


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> thanks a lot u been a big help! ima check that site out see what happens there!


no prob
im so confused about tires. The rims i want dont come with the tires i want which i know for sure fit my car an can support my car and wont rub....but these 245-40-18 are the tires in question..an i dont know if they will work.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

LTDBJP said:


> [QUOTE=altima25s]can anyone tell me if the 245/40/18 will RUB?
> Called this place and they said in no way shape or form that these tires will be too wide and will rub. Also said they are 100% confident.
> TIRE RACK says differently. They said it WILL rub and i can do a 225/45/18 )which is offered for additional money) or I can go with the 225/40/18(which is less tire and was told that is a really low profile tire and wont have much chance of keeping them undented)
> 
> ...



ok sooo...break that down to me in terms a woman would get.....your saying the 245/40/18 WILL dent and to go with a 45 profile(middle number on tire right?) 
I know the 245 is the width and EVERYONE where I've asked said they would rub, be too wide....but the guy whom is selling them says he's sold tons of em...just want something that wont fuck my car up


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

altima04 said:


> hey does anyone know if put spinners on my o4 alty then i wont be able to race anymore? cuz they r soo heavy?? preciate the advice thanx


Maybe you could try some spinning hubcaps?


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

bolzak37 said:


> Maybe you could try some spinning hubcaps?


hhahah yea i dont think ima go wit spinners no more cuz u right a 245hp car isnt for show! maybe later on when j-lo gets older and she cant pull that much no more then ill try her for looks but for now ima stick wit her being a sleeper and ima get my headers and cat-back to smoke the spec-v's which everyone is claiming can beat an alti! and ima show them that autos are fast as well!


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

altima25s said:


> ok sooo...break that down to me in terms a woman would get.....your saying the 245/40/18 WILL dent and to go with a 45 profile(middle number on tire right?)
> I know the 245 is the width and EVERYONE where I've asked said they would rub, be too wide....but the guy whom is selling them says he's sold tons of em...just want something that wont fuck my car up


I just put on some 18" '04 Maxima wheels with 245-45-18 tires. I took a spin around the block, and nothing rubbed. The rears look like they may rub if it bottoms out or I have a lot of people in the car. If I encounter rubbing I will let everyone know. My car is stock height. It's just a little firmer than the stock 17's. Not much of a difference. The wheels are 7.5" wide with a 40mm offset. It really looks awesome! I'll try to post some pics soon.

Just for your info, here's the tire diameters for the different profiles:
245-45-18 = 26.68"
245-40-18 = 25.72"

As you can see, the 40 series tire is about an inch shorter the the 45 series. That means about .5 inch less sidewall, less rim protection, and a slightly rougher ride. If you drive on rough roads, I'd recommend the 45 series tire.

Peace.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

bolzak37 said:


> I just put on some 18" '04 Maxima wheels with 245-45-18 tires. I took a spin around the block, and nothing rubbed. The rears look like they may rub if it bottoms out or I have a lot of people in the car. If I encounter rubbing I will let everyone know. My car is stock height. It's just a little firmer than the stock 17's. Not much of a difference. The wheels are 7.5" wide with a 40mm offset. It really looks awesome! I'll try to post some pics soon.
> 
> Just for your info, here's the tire diameters for the different profiles:
> 245-45-18 = 26.68"
> ...



Yeah well i did go with the 245/40/18 in toyo proxy tires..they claim to have extra rubber for rim protection and i got the liftetime warrenty on the tires so if any blow outs...i get it replaced for free...
will post pics soon...havent gotten rims yet..still waiting on them to be shipped...just gotta drive real slow...but half the damn speed limits out here are 30 anyways...cant dent the chromies i bought....
would have a heartattack lol


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

LTDBJP said:


> A friend of mine loned his car out to his grandaughter...


How old is said friend, given that he has a granddaughter old enough to drive? Must be like 50-something at least, right?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

blitzboi said:


> How old is said friend, given that he has a granddaughter old enough to drive? Must be like 50-something at least, right?



Well just to update whom ever that cares....i wasnt able to get the kaizer rims...they dont fit my car...everything fit fine but the damn center cap wouldnt fit...sooooo had to return and get somethin else...ended up going with Kruz Zens Chromies 245/40/18....I also went to a custom exhaust place and ended up going with just a chrome exhaust....so got rid of the dual exhaust tips and got an end to match the cut in the bumper...right above exhaust tips....will take pics and post....


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Well just to update whom ever that cares....i wasnt able to get the kaizer rims...they dont fit my car...everything fit fine but the damn center cap wouldnt fit...sooooo had to return and get somethin else...ended up going with Kruz Zens Chromies 245/40/18....I also went to a custom exhaust place and ended up going with just a chrome exhaust....so got rid of the dual exhaust tips and got an end to match the cut in the bumper...right above exhaust tips....will take pics and post....


well congrats and sry the rims aint fit they looked hot too! wat u do to ur exhaust i dont really get? is it louder or wat?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> well congrats and sry the rims aint fit they looked hot too! wat u do to ur exhaust i dont really get? is it louder or wat?



Yeah i got a stainless steel exhaust...i left the resinator and everythin else stock but changed the exhaust...yea its louder but its just right..it purrs ....it isnt a rice box at all....

http://www.rimstop.com/WheelDetail2.asp?Link=1738
i think this link will show you a pic of the rims i went with....
over the weekend im gonna go to wally world and get the pic put on a disk so i can finally show my car


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

so you went with some bling bling...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Coco said:


> so you went with some bling bling...


thank you so much for postin that pic...yeah i wanted somethin nice...this is my 3rd car loan an when this baby is paid off...im stickin with it till only the rimz and steerin wheel are left lol..thanks again sweetie


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> so you went with some bling bling...


personally i like the first rims u got but these r tight too u straight wit those they nice congrats.


----------

